# Smart home automation



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm looking for a smart home system to fit into our new house that were renovating. I've done a search online but not really sure if what I want exists. I'd like a lot of the home to be able to move used from one single device (be it a tablet or wall mounted device. So things like the heating, lighting, music, etc.
Can anyone help in pointing me in the right direction for the latest technologies or devices.
Thanks


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you a Mac?iPhone user or windows?android?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have Hive - can control heating, lights, cameras , sensors and plugs


----------



## ChaosSystem (Jun 3, 2014)

Look at a centralising control systems, this will allow you to tie different systems from different manufacturers together.
Open source offerings from Home Assistant and OpenHAB.

Consider additional wiring for light switches as some of the "Smart" ones need live and neutral feeds to power the smart part of the switch.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sonos is excellent for the audio. Install some ceiling speakers and then run all the speaker wires to a separate location where you can connect them to Sonos amplifiers. 

I'm using LightwaveRF for lights and a few switches.

Hive for the heating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

If you want room by room zoning then look at Honeywell Evo. It has an App for remote control, plus an API for wider integration (although it already has support for IFTTT, Alexa/Echo etc). It’s also one of the most flexible and energy efficient heating control platforms.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I use Nest, IFTTT and Sonoff all controlled via the Amazon Alexa


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

sshooie said:


> I use Nest, IFTTT and Sonoff all controlled via the Amazon Alexa


Hi

Do you need a hub for the Sonoff wifi Smart in line switches? Im just away to get an Echo Plus and would like to use it for some home automation

Thanks

George


----------



## ChaosSystem (Jun 3, 2014)

Sonoff does not need a hub, but consider reloading the firmware with something like Tasmota, the default firmware uses a Chinese phone app that wants access to your phone contacts!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I started out my home automation with 3 Hue collar changing bulbs and whilst they are exactly life changing they are very good if not a touch expensive.

I have recently ordered 6 more white ones to place around the house and a motion sensor that triggers when the kids leave their bedroom on the upstairs landing which i will fit when i am home next week.

I have Tado which is great, especially as i work away so have no real need of heating on but it is nice so be able to see what temp the house is and turn it on ready for my arrival or use the geo location.

In terms of music i have gone down the Sonos route and have two play ones which i find absolutely fantastic and pack a real punch for their size. My plan is to add a playbase in the living room and possibly another one or two of the one new Sonos One with Alexa built in.

Just literally ordered an Echo dot which i am quite excited about as looking forward to linking it up to Sonos, Tado and Hue for some proper home automation. That said if i like it and i am sure i will then i will end up ordering at least another one for upstairs as they only work in the room you are in.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

With the Sonoff switches you only get 2 wire input/output. What do you have to do if you have an earth wired appliance?


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Dode said:


> With the Sonoff switches you only get 2 wire input/output. What do you have to do if you have an earth wired appliance?


Not a great look but your could leave the earth wire intact?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

sshooie said:


> Not a great look but your could leave the earth wire intact?


Thanks

Its an option, but as you say, not a great look.

Since posting this, I found another version that has the earth wire included, slightly more expensive but safer


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just set myself off on the home automation path, having just bought an Amazon Dot, Sonos Play 1 and Philips Hue Starter Kit.

I'll see how I get on with the Hue bulbs, but I might also consider some LightwaveRF plug and light sockets in the near future.


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

Currently we have Nest/Sonos/Logitech Harmony Smart hub/ Echo dot,Lightwaverf/ Roku with plex backend and few external Arlo Cameras.

Will be replacing the lightwaverf hub in the future with the new version that supports two ways comms and apple home support. (old version with go to mother-in-law)

We tend to run lightwaverf Socket adaptors rather than the lighwaverf sockets as we have USB based sockets currently.

Echo Dot has some additional alexa routines setup so last thing at night one command sets everything up.

Also use IFTT for some things like morning weather reports etc.

Planning on buying another Sonos, so will probably go for a one and move an existing one and echo to study where I can hide cables easier.

Also using Devolo powerline Ethernet around the house and use that to push out decent wifi with handoff. Works well and much more efficient than the virginmedia wifi.

All of the various boxes etc are hidden away in an under stairs cupboard with the help of the devolo powerline ethernet.


----------

